# Is Windows Defender good enough security software or do I need more?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My Vista Home Premium PC has Windows Defender on it. I also had CA Security Center for anti-virus, spam and spyware. I think this came with Roadrunner when I installed it a year ago (can't remember exactly)? 

Anyway, my subscription to CA has expired but I'm not sure if I need to renew it or not? Or is Defender good enough by itself? 

I'm connected to the net through a Linksys router.

Thanks.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I would add AVG free virus protection that works pretty good for the price. Check it out not sure what the site is just do a google search


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah I've heard of that. So you think Defender is not enough protection by itself?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been subscribed to "Windows Live One Care" , which includes Defender, for close to two years. It seems to work very well. I found it to be practical as they support all my computers for the same fee.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

AVG is well known I just think it gives you a little more protection


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Windows defender alone is not sufficient. You need a solid anti virus scanner providing both on demand (scan drives and files on set schedule or at request of user) and resident protection, meaning on the fly (automatically watches each action and file and scans instantaneously such as when web surfing). 

Do a litte research on AVG and you'll find it has become a bit bloated and is not as good as it used to be. Lots have given it up. If you're looking for a very good free anti virus program, try Avast Home or Avira AntiVir. In terms of free ones, Avast is the better of the two as it has more functions and perks in the free version. Both Avast and Avira have paid versions that add even more perks. They are both rated among the very best anti virus, anti spyware, etc programs. The paid versions can each be tested for 60 days for free. I have used both and currently use Avast Professional. I also use Vista Home Premium on my system.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Windows Defender is mostly for spyware/adware, not viruses.

AVG used to be what everyone recommended for free Antivirus, and many still do, but in reality it has slipped (as most AV/Antispyware apps do over the years). Much better free options are Avast! and Avira IMO. Avast! is a really nice suite for free.

Avira's premium version is one of my favorites for pay for as well.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Yeah I've heard of that. So you think Defender is not enough protection by itself?


Nutshell, nope.

I use Avast! myself.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree that Defender is not enough, I personally use the Free AVG Version 8 which has proven very valuable for me and doesn't seem to affect performance.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

NOD32 is another excellent antivirus. Be aware that Defender is NOT an antivirus tool. NOD32 is not free but is inexpensive for the protection.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Unlike many folks on the site, I've been a Norton user for many years, having tried Trend Micro, Kaspersky, McAfee and a few others. Norton over the years had become bloated, but Norton Internet Security 2009 has become fast and has many new features. Not cheap - $69 or thereabouts, but has a 3 computer license.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dmspen said:


> NOD32 is another excellent antivirus. Be aware that Defender is NOT an antivirus tool. NOD32 is not free but is inexpensive for the protection.


i use NOD32 and i love it. it truly has the smallest footprint on system performance ive seen and its very effective. its not free, but its worth it IMO.


----------

